# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Getting to St. Barth section

## stbartshopper

SXM map hasnt been updated since 2015. After Irma, has it changed and needs an update?
Also a map of SJU showing where the Tradewind Check in is, their lounge, the other lounge if you have Priority Pass and a reminder of the Agriculture check requirement and needed sticker before checking baggage back to US. Also a note reminding all that customs is cleared in SJU. For first timers this can be confusing.Maybe Forum members could do this if you ask?

----------

